# Daily Mail: GM food toxins found in the blood of 93% of unborn babies



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

This was in the Daily Mail some time last week. Scary - apparently toxins are implanted into GM food crops to kill pests. The people who pushed this technology on us insisted that the toxins would be broken down in our gut and passed out of the body but now evidence shows that that is not the case.

It also says that most of the research demonstrating the safety of GM food has been funded by the industry itself, whereas this study was carried out by independent doctors at the university of Sherbrooke hospital Centre in Quebec, Canada. Quote from the article: "The Canadian team told the scientific journal Reproductive Toxicology: "'This is the first study to highlight the presence of pesticides associated with genetically modified foods in maternal, foetal and non-pregnant women's blood.' "

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1388888/GM-food-toxins-blood-93-unborn-babies.html

/links


----------

